# Homemade CA Accelerator?



## bgray

I remember once there was a recipe posted for a homemade CA accelerator.

Anyone know where this is?  Does it work?

Thanks.


----------



## jwoodwright

How's this:

Make a solution of water and baking soda for a pretty good accelerator. but it does not evaporate as quickly. any leftover water may accelerate when you don't want it too. mix up a tablespoon in a cup of hot water and put it in a mister bottle . works like a charm in a pinch, and its foam safe. but still not as quick as store bought.

CA is inhibited from setting by being slightly acid. Anything that reduces that acidity a bit will cause the CA to set up. Water reduces the acidity by dilution. The CA usually sets by interacting with the materials it is bonding. The material or its residual moisture reduces the acidity of the CA and it sets. This is why CA won't set on foam by itself, nothing to reduce its acidity. Baking soda, either as a dusting of powder or as a solution, will reduced the acidity and the CA sets up. Commercial accelerators are something more complex to be persistent but they do the same thing. I use baking soda solution myself.


----------



## TellicoTurning

I don't know what is in the commercial accelerator, but it smells like DDT to me.


----------



## redfishsc

If you are needing a CA accelerator for a CA finish, research the CA/BLO method of pen finishing--- BLO is an effective CA accelerator.

(BLO= Boiled Linseed Oil).


----------



## pssherman

The fastest accelerator I've ever seen is your fingertips.[)] I should note that using your fingertip as an accelerator does have its drawbacks.[B)]


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by ozmandus_
> 
> I don't know what is in the commercial accelerator, but it smells like DDT to me.



Wow, as long as it has been since they banned DDT your nose has a long memory! [)]


----------



## leehljp

> _Originally posted by ozmandus_
> 
> I don't know what is in the commercial accelerator, but it smells like DDT to me.



Chuck,

You are letting on your age! [}] I think you are right - I have been wondering what long ago scent the accelerator reminded me of.

ON the main topic - BLO is a mild accelerator.


----------



## Jarheaded

Has anyone used the accelorator from Hobby Town? I needed some quick and they are close, it smells better but seems to leave a residue of some sort. It wipes away, but that seems to defeat the purpose somewhat.


----------



## follow3

I am with bgray, I would love to know what the actual chemical is that is used.

Aren't any of you super duper smart guy chemists? Maybe you could do a chemical analysis of the product. How about any CSI people...you couldput it in one of those spectragraph machines and tell us what it is.

Just ideas. I'm not sure what it is, but from the sound of some of the other posts, you better not spray it on your apples!

Steve


----------



## negid

I'm not smart enough to interpret this info, but I think this is what you are looking for.

http://www.saftlok.com/stl/msds/ib/accelerator.htm


----------



## dachemist

For those who are curious, here's the active ingredient in the accelerator Whayne referenced above:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toluidine

It works by starting a polymerization reaction.  A fun way to picture it would be a line of dominos.  When they are standing up and separate would represent the uncured ca.  When they have fallen down and are touching each other that would represent cured ca.  The toluidine is the finger that pushes the first domino over.


----------



## follow3

So, is there a common name for this chemical? If so, where can it be bought?

In the description you linked to, there seem to be 3 types of the same base chemical, which is the correct one for this application?

Thanks,
Steve



> _Originally posted by dachemist_
> 
> For those who are curious, here's the active ingredient in the accelerator Whayne referenced above:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toluidine
> 
> It works by starting a polymerization reaction.  A fun way to picture it would be a line of dominos.  When they are standing up and separate would represent the uncured ca.  When they have fallen down and are touching each other that would represent cured ca.  The toluidine is the finger that pushes the first domino over.


----------



## drawknife

> _Originally posted by dachemist_
> 
> For those who are curious, here's the active ingredient in the accelerator Whayne referenced above:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toluidine
> 
> It works by starting a polymerization reaction.  A fun way to picture it would be a line of dominos.  When they are standing up and separate would represent the uncured ca.  When they have fallen down and are touching each other that would represent cured ca.  The toluidine is the finger that pushes the first domino over.



I've have seen toluidine listed with toluene. Don't know what the difference is but I have a lot of toluene. Would they perform the same function Mike?


----------



## DCBluesman

I would stay away from toluidine except as it is found in the accelerators.   





> Toluidines are used in the production of dyes. They are a component of accelerators for cyanoacrylate glues. *They are toxic and are suspected human carcinogens*.


(Emphasis added)


----------



## rincewind03060

CA fumes are bad for you. Accelerator is bad for you.
Do any of you use a respirator when you are putting on CA/BLO finishes? Or is a dusk mask adequate to stop the CA from getting to your lungs?
If you do use a respirator, any recommendations as to type and brand?


----------



## drawknife

I use a respirator when turning, sanding and finishing. I think most repirators that use the
P100 filter cartridges will be very good. 
I don't have stock in Lowes but thats where I got this one at  Lowes:
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=186091-429-95090&lpage=none


----------



## dachemist

Steve,  toluidine is the common name. As far as I know the only place to buy them is from a chemical supplier and they don't sell chemicals to individuals.  Any of them should work though I would expect either the middle one or the one on the right to be the most commonly used.  

Terry, toluene is similar to toluidine as the name implies; however, they are different things.  The only difference is toluene does not have the amino (-NH2) group.  Toluene would not work because the amino group is the part that reacts with the ca.

I'll second Lou's warning about avoiding toluidine outside of accelerator because things like toluidine tend to be absorbed easily through the skin.

As an alternative the baking soda, plain household ammonia (the stuff used for cleaning w/o scent or detergent) should work.  Unlike baking soda, ammonia will evaporate.  However it's still mostly water and may need dilution out of the bottle to avoid reacting too aggressively.


----------



## Timbo

I had to get to the last post to set me at ease.  Thanks dachemist.  I'm a former lab rat that worked many years for a large specialty chemical company.  Out of curiosity, I researched the CA accellerater active ingredient several months ago.  Once I found out what it was, I decided it was not worth trying to make my own, even if I could get my hands on it.  Handling many chemicals in a concentrated form can be very dangerous, and even fatal[xx(].  NO ONE should be attempting this without proper training. I third Lou's warning.


----------



## loglugger

This is what I have read on the wood forms. Acetone was the main thing they came up with a year or two ago to use as a CA accelerator. I have  never used a accelerator as the CA dries to fast for me most of the time anyway and often wandered the advantage of using the accelerator. Been told that it makes the CA brittle and will brake eaiser with a sharp jolt as if you droped the pen.
Bob


----------



## TownsendB

TellicoTurning said:


> I don't know what is in the commercial accelerator, but it smells like DDT to me.


I'm so glad I'm not the only one that thought this; the first time I used it I looked at the bottle to verify it wasn't Off! bug spray.


----------



## penicillin

wdcav1952 said:


> Wow, as long as it has been since they banned DDT your nose has a long memory! [)]


DDT remains in limited use elsewhere in the world, especially in places where malaria is a greater concern than DDT contamination.

I have lived in places where DDT was the active ingredient in household bug spray. That was many years ago, but it was long after DDT was banned in the US.


----------



## egnald

My father was an avid believer in the benefits of DDT. After VJ he wiped out the bed bug infestation in his folk's house with just a little DDT.  He was convinced that the only reason there is still Malaria, Dengue, and West Nile in the world is because DDT was banned. I think India is the only place that still manufactures and uses it. - Dave


----------



## pshrynk

dachemist said:


> For those who are curious, here's the active ingredient in the accelerator Whayne referenced above:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toluidine
> 
> It works by starting a polymerization reaction.  A fun way to picture it would be a line of dominos.  When they are standing up and separate would represent the uncured ca.  When they have fallen down and are touching each other that would represent cured ca.  The toluidine is the finger that pushes the first domino over.




> The _ortho_ isomer is produced on the largest scale. Its primary application is as a precursor to the pesticides metolachlor and acetochlor


​Which would explain the DDT nasal memory situation, probably.​


----------

